# Kalicut Log



## Kalicut (Nov 15, 2021)

Trying to give as much information and ask enough dumb questions so I can get all this dialed in.

Start was June 2021 135lbs doing TRT 200mg a week.
As of today 165lbs 

Here my start - 3 months in (150)- 6 month mark (160lbs)

Goal now is to get my food dialed in, and eating enough. I just started taking pre workout (no caffeine) and my blood pressure got up to 153/96 so I’m going to quit taking it to see if that was the issue along with seeing the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 15, 2021)

Brother what’s your age?? You look very young, so why trt? You have low T levels?


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 15, 2021)

LA_1988 said:


> Brother what’s your age?? You look very young, so why trt? You have low T levels?


27, t level was 151 and I had some pretty bad signs for low t


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

Started Creeping Death 2 roughly 3 weeks ago, forgot about this and didnt realize it was a good idea to log everything to see my progression and keep track of what Im doing so I started this week.

But I started this week, dont judge my leg day I had a Christmas party I had to rush to.

Also tennis elbow is still killing me so Im going light on biceps. I think I need to invest in a brace or go to the doctor...

(Sunday 12/19/21)
One arm dumbbell row 4x12-55lbs
Single arm sup pull down 3x10-50lbs
SS*Dumbbell pull over 4x10-35lbs
SS*Neg chins 4x10
Hyperextension 3x15
Rope crunches 5x15-52.5lbs
Dumbbell curl 4x8-20lbs
Ez bar curl 4x12-50lbs

(Monday 12/20/21)
Incline dumbbell press 4x10-60lbs
Incline barbell press 3x10-95/115/135lbs
Machine press 3x8-140lbs
Machine flies 3x8-100lbs
Bent over dumbbell swings 4x25-10lbs
Dumbbell shoulder press 4x8-30lbs
Cable single arm push down 4x20-20lbs

(Tuesday 12/21/21)
Leg curls 4x8-120lbs
Leg press 3x10-180lbs
Deadlift 3x8-200lbs

(Wednesday 12/22/21)
Lat pull down 4x10-120lbs
SS* Straight arm push down 4x8-80lbs
SS* Cable Row 4x8-120lbs
T bar cable row 4x15- COULD NOT DO NEED HELP FINDING A VERIATION!!!
Incline conventional curl 4x8-25lbs
Incline dumbbell curl 4x12-20lbs
Rope crunches 5x20-100lbs

(Thursday 12/23/21)
Decline dumbbell press 4x10-60lbs
Pec minor dip 4x8
Incline dumbbell flies 4x8-30lbs
SS* side lateral raise 4x12-15lbs
SS* face pulls 4x25-22.5lbs
Assisted tri push down 4x8-120lbs
Bent over rope tri extension 4x10-90lbs


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

Still sitting at around 163lbs


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

When I was BB I loved CD2, probably my all time fave program to run. Might be a bit much depending on your lifting history.

Age 
Yrs lifting
Gear history


----------



## TODAY (Dec 24, 2021)

You mentioned wanted to get your diet dialed in.

Might be helpful if you started logging nutrition here.


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> When I was BB I loved CD2, probably my all time fave program to run. Might be a bit much depending on your lifting history.
> 
> Age
> Yrs lifting
> Gear history


It has kicked my butt that’s for sure, I’m under performing with it though. I feel I can go heavier/harder at it but I don’t have anyone with me to push me and support me. My wife stopped go with me after getting a real bad cold and made it her excuse. 

I know on one of the leg days I literally had to stop my legs were hurting so bad I thought I was going to hurt myself, the first week doing hammer curls my arms got so pumped up I literally could do another one my shoulders would just move, then few days ago on tris I had them burning so bad had to skip the last lift, all this could be related to bad time Managment and not gawking a good break between sets.


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

TODAY said:


> You mentioned wanted to get your diet dialed in.
> 
> Might be helpful if you started logging nutrition here.


*excuse*

So I got this horrible cold between thanksgiving and first of December, stopped eating as much. Which has made me not want to eat like I was…


----------



## TODAY (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> *excuse*
> 
> So I got this horrible cold between thanksgiving and first of December, stopped eating as much. Which has made me not want to eat like I was…


Can you provide a representative sample day of eating so that we can get a sense of what we're working with here?

Include weights & measures.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> It has kicked my butt that’s for sure, I’m under performing with it though. I feel I can go heavier/harder at it but I don’t have anyone with me to push me and support me. My wife stopped go with me after getting a real bad cold and made it her excuse.
> 
> I know on one of the leg days I literally had to stop my legs were hurting so bad I thought I was going to hurt myself, the first week doing hammer curls my arms got so pumped up I literally could do another one my shoulders would just move, then few days ago on tris I had them burning so bad had to skip the last lift, all this could be related to bad time Managment and not gawking a good break between sets.


Yeah dont want to dissuade you but maybe pick a different program focusing on building a foundation of strength before a Meadows program. PHAT was one I ran to work on both strength and hypertrophy. It gave me a solid foundation to work from. 

Meadows was not genetically gifted and had to put in the work to get where he was.. The volume in his programs is brutal. The only program now that I think about to make me puke or popped something in my head giving me a 1 week headache was a Meadows program


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

As @TODAY  says lets see your nutrition. If you are hell bent on CD2 you are going to have to eat


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Can you provide a representative sample day of eating so that we can get a sense of what we're working with here?
> 
> Include weights & measures.





More or less this, between 1700-2000 cal, and before anyone says it I know I’ve got to eat more.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Eat man eat drop the fat% and up the protein. Get the calories up there a lot more


----------



## TODAY (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16515
> 
> More or less this, between 1700-2000 cal, and before anyone says it I know I’ve got to eat more.


Yeah, you. know that this ain't gonna cut it. Aside from the illness, what do you think is holding you back from maintaining a proper diet?


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Eat man eat drop the fat% and up the protein. Get the calories up there a lot more





Probably my biggest meal day since I got sick, 3,000cal.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> View attachment 16516
> 
> Probably my biggest meal day since I got sick, 3,000cal.


Way too little cals you need to force them in.... change your macros, what works for me 40% carb, 40% prot, 20% fat and even then I try to swap fat for more protein.

You need to eat to grow

You wont be able to hack CD2 in that imho


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Yeah, you. know that this ain't gonna cut it. Aside from the illness, what do you think is holding you back from maintaining a proper diet?


I know, and for some reason I literally can’t get my body to want to eat, and if I start forcing I literally get to the point I’m going to be sick. Doesn’t matter how good the food is, this is my problem, I was doing 2 scoops of whey in the morning, heck I barely can finish 3/4 of it.


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

I guess the plus size is I can always stay relatively lean?


----------



## TODAY (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> I know, and for some reason I literally can’t get my body to want to eat, and if I start forcing I literally get to the point I’m going to be sick. Doesn’t matter how good the food is, this is my problem, I was doing 2 scoops of whey in the morning, heck I barely can finish 3/4 of it.


Are you doing any cardio? 

Also, what actual foods are you eating on a daily basis?


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> I know, and for some reason I literally can’t get my body to want to eat, and if I start forcing I literally get to the point I’m going to be sick. Doesn’t matter how good the food is, this is my problem, I was doing 2 scoops of whey in the morning, heck I barely can finish 3/4 of it.


I just finished a PL meet. I weighed in 228 needed to hit 242 in 24hrs.... I did, and it sucked but you do what you need to do.

Firstly you will not grow or gain strength eating like that. You will do nothing but spin your wheels at best, or get sick or injured at worst. 

Start slow, try a week at 2k then 2250, the 2500, etc, etc, etc. Your body will adapt


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Are you doing any cardio?
> 
> Also, what actual foods are you eating on a daily basis?


I don’t do cardio except on leg day I hop on the bike for 10mins. Normally a protein shake for breakfast, (I know this is weird) either a steak or fried chicken for lunch, either 2 rice krispy treats or 2 packs of nut for a snack, and something normally beef related for supper.


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I just finished a PL meet. I weighed in 228 needed to hit 242 in 24hrs.... I did, and it sucked but you do what you need to do.
> 
> Firstly you will not grow or gain strength eating like that. You will do nothing but spin your wheels at best, or get sick or injured at worst.
> 
> Start slow, try a week at 2k then 2250, the 2500, etc, etc, etc. Your body will adapt


Maybe it’s the structure that’s hard for me to figure out. Saying I’m going to eat this this and this, and slowly just adding to it over the next weeks or months.


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

I am afraid to ask.... are you running any gear? I hope not as you would be wasting it right now


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 24, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> I am afraid to ask.... are you running any gear? I hope not as you would be wasting it right now


Just TRT


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Maybe it’s the structure that’s hard for me to figure out. Saying I’m going to eat this this and this, and slowly just adding to it over the next weeks or months.


Its focus, determination all about how bad you want it... 

I plan my meals 1x, and eat the same thing 4x a day every day for the entirety of what I am doing. Only have to track once


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

Just for interest your mtce cals are probably 2300-2500 per day


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> I know, and for some reason I literally can’t get my body to want to eat, and if I start forcing I literally get to the point I’m going to be sick. Doesn’t matter how good the food is, this is my problem, I was doing 2 scoops of whey in the morning, heck I barely can finish 3/4 of it.


I've trained for sports most of my life in one form or another , having to make weight either up or down.... Look in the mirror and ask yourself , what are you eating for ? .... You aren't eating to feel full or to fill your belly. It's to put on mass fuck if it tastes good that shit's for normies food is just fuel to achieve a goal. It is going to be uncomfortable , yeah your going to throw up and have to choke down more food , yeah you are going to get the food sweats and if you dont get up you'll pass out in your chair now and then. Puke in the sink at 3am and sigh cus you just wasted 40 grams of protein and have to make another shake. You want to get big , you want to be a monster , eat like one.  Great progress man , enjoying your log !


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 28, 2021)

Yano said:


> I've trained for sports most of my life in one form or another , having to make weight either up or down.... Look in the mirror and ask yourself , what are you eating for ? .... You aren't eating to feel full or to fill your belly. It's to put on mass fuck if it tastes good that shit's for normies food is just fuel to achieve a goal. It is going to be uncomfortable , yeah your going to throw up and have to choke down more food , yeah you are going to get the food sweats and if you dont get up you'll pass out in your chair now and then. Puke in the sink at 3am and sigh cus you just wasted 40 grams of protein and have to make another shake. You want to get big , you want to be a monster , eat like one.  Great progress man , enjoying your log !


I really appreciate this, sorry it took me so long to reply. But finally im starting to get a decent apatite back... Honestly I have no clue what im doing wrong. Im working hard and I figured if anything it should make me want to eat more, guess thats not the case. If anything Ive back tracked to before I started back lifting and not hardly eating.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> I know, and for some reason I literally can’t get my body to want to eat, and if I start forcing I literally get to the point I’m going to be sick. Doesn’t matter how good the food is, this is my problem, I was doing 2 scoops of whey in the morning, heck I barely can finish 3/4 of it.


Force the food in... Your body will adapt, and eventually you'll want the increased amount of food.

You know the problem you have. So stop the whining and do something about it. Can't eat that much food in 1 sitting, then break it up into smaller meals.

If you don't fix this problem, then you won't gain weight... and if you don't fix this problem, no one is going to want to help you when you make a post about your lack of weight gain.

My girlfriend eats more than you (barely) as part of her diet/training, and her meals are absolutely tiny. Stay on this course you're on and eventually my girlfriend is going to be able to outlift you 😂


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Force the food in... Your body will adapt, and eventually you'll want the increased amount of food.
> 
> You know the problem you have. So stop the whining and do something about it. Can't eat that much food in 1 sitting, then break it up into smaller meals.
> 
> ...


Ill quit complaining, ill just post an update on food once I get this down.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Ill quit complaining, ill just post an update on food once I get this down.


Just keep at it man. All of us know that getting food down can be hard. You'll learn how to get in the calories you need, in a way that works for you, through trial and error.

Whole food is best, but some liquid meal substitution is acceptable. Emphasis on the word "some".  😁


----------

